# Current project john deere 60



## DoctorP (Aug 29, 2015)

Here are some pics of my current resto project, a 1969 JD 60


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Great job, DoctorP!!!


----------



## DoctorP (Aug 29, 2015)

*Great Quote*

Great quote Trader my friend. Hope to have more communication in the future. DoctorP


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great Tractor!


----------



## DoctorP (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks. Wish I had a whole herd. DoctorP


----------

